# Kejero.com



## Kejero (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi all,

Quick update: I got a new website online. Feel free to take a peak. Feedback welcome of course, and if you come across any bugs, please do let me know! 

*kejero.com*

-- Kej


----------



## tav.one (Mar 27, 2019)

I like it, its clean and precise.


----------



## tav.one (Mar 27, 2019)

What player are you using in the Listen page?


----------



## DMDComposer (Mar 27, 2019)

Nice website! Is this wordpress? Seems like alot of java scripting to get the photo/player aspect to work for each individual project.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 27, 2019)

Your media player requires flash, I can't use it. You should get a HTML5 media player, Adobe announced last year they will be ending support for flash in favour of HTML5.


----------



## Kejero (Mar 27, 2019)

tav.one said:


> What player are you using in the Listen page?


I implemented it myself (Vue.js)


----------



## Akarin (Mar 27, 2019)

It's very good. One detail from a user (and dev) perspective : don't hijack the scroll on mobile. It's painful to scroll down in a fluid manner as it stops unnaturally compared to what's expected.


----------



## Kejero (Mar 27, 2019)

d.healey said:


> Your media player requires flash, I can't use it. You should get a HTML5 media player, Adobe announced last year they will be ending support for flash in favour of HTML5.



What media player are you referring to?
The audio player and embedded YouTube player are both HTML5.
I do have some Flash components on some pages, but those are interactive apps/games -- not something I can simply port to HTML5.

On the off chance that you had visited my site in the past: maybe due to browser caching you were viewing the old version of the website? This one did have a Flash audio player.

This is the new layout:


----------



## Kejero (Mar 27, 2019)

Akarin said:


> It's very good. One detail from a user (and dev) perspective : don't hijack the scroll on mobile. It's painful to scroll down in a fluid manner as it stops unnaturally compared to what's expected.


Hmmm, no idea what you're talking about...? I didn't put any code in there that affects scrolling (at least not that I'm aware of :D ) On what device and on what page are you seeing this behaviour?


----------



## Kejero (Mar 27, 2019)

DMDComposer said:


> Nice website! Is this wordpress? Seems like alot of java scripting to get the photo/player aspect to work for each individual project.


No, the entire site is custom code. Getting the aspect ratio right for those photos is just a matter of using the right css styling properties. Not sure to what extend Wordpress sites would allow you to control this.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 27, 2019)

For example


----------



## Akarin (Mar 27, 2019)

Kejero said:


> Hmmm, no idea what you're talking about...? I didn't put any code in there that affects scrolling (at least not that I'm aware of :D ) On what device and on what page are you seeing this behaviour?



iOS, Safari. It stops scrolling as soon as you lift your finger instead of smoothly slowing down.


----------



## Akarin (Mar 27, 2019)

Also, some pages don't display the text of the last box on iOS and the background doesn't cover the bottom (attached screenshot).


----------



## Kejero (Mar 28, 2019)

d.healey said:


> For example


Ah yes. Well, as the text states: I'm aware of the limitations of Flash. Not much I can do about it, besides offering the Youtube and mp3 versions.

I also moved the paragraph about the "music and videos" to below the Flash player, so maybe it's more clear this way that the "full suite" versions are separate from the Flash thing.


----------



## Kejero (Mar 28, 2019)

Akarin said:


> Also, some pages don't display the text of the last box on iOS and the background doesn't cover the bottom (attached screenshot).


Must be a Safari thing, which makes it hard for me to fix since I don't own any iOS devices. But I'll figure it out... Thanks for letting me know!


----------

